# I need support- clinic lost my embryos!



## Chappy1550 (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a horrible story to tell and I'm in tears writing this. I'm 39 years old turning 40 in 3 months.
For the last 3 years I have been dealing with atypical complex hyperplasia of my uterus so have been on high doses of progesterone. I have done 4 rounds of ivf in between treatment for this condition of which some of the embryos have been frozen and some have been transferred in me when I had a negative biopsy on my uterus. Transfers were all unsuccessful in me. And my uterus seems to be permanently thin now. 
Last year nov the doctor told me this was my last round of ivf as my condition keeps coming back after the meds for ivf which puts me at high risk for cancer.
We got 4 embryos. We decided to use a surrogate in Thailand after much research. We had the embryos shipped there and we picked a surrogate a month ago. They prepped her and pulled out the straws. They only found one embryo which was a day 5 morula and couldn't track down the other 2 straws with 4 embryos. They placed that in her anyway. Of course, we are devastated. I went to my RE yesterday to see if I can do another round of ivf to try and make embryos. He counted 4 follicles only and my fsh is 11.5. He said it wasn't worth doing ivf. So those missing 4 embryos were my last. The clinic in Thailand is saying that we never sent them. I have confirmation from the uk clinics and courier that they did go out. Plus Thailand still received one embryo and the others were sealed with it in the container. We sent the embryos out 4 months ago so now the clinic cannot remember much about receiving them and they don't have any paperwork, although we have a signature to show they received a package. The package doesn't say what was in it. Anyway long story short, I don't know what to do. I'm so upset. Chances of this day 5 morula working in the surrogate is very low, as we all know.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Chappy, I am not sure what to advise in terms of the clinic and what your rights are, but I wanted to give you hugs.
I understand there is still a possibility that the surrogate IVF could work? also , if it does not, why don't you get another opinion regarding IVF?
I understand you can no longer stim as it is not good for you, but if naturally you have 4 follies and your FSH is 11.5 , it is not good? there are some clinics who offer natural IVF, which , if I am not mistaken, provide egg retrieval with just one or 2 follies? I am thinking for example, in the UK of Create fertility clinic? maybe something to enquire about? 
As for what has happened with your embryos, can you get legal advice to start with? maybe here on fertility friends, you can get some legal support to start with? 
Lots of   to you and   

Future Mummy


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Chappy,

It is so heart breaking and I am Sorry this happened to you.  You can ask a lawyer for advice on this board, but it may be hard to resolve this due to it being in Thailand.  Let's pray that the one you do have is a good one.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Chappy


What a horrific thing to have happened - I am so sorry.


I can't tell you much about where you stand legally in Thailand (you would need to speak to a lawyer there) but the HFEA has pretty tight procedures for UK clinics exporting embryos. They have to check the credentials and standards of the clinic they are shipping to and the transport has to be super-careful. It may therefore be worth starting with your UK clinic and finding out what they know. If you can prove the embryos arrived in Thailand it may help exert some pressure to track them down (if they are still there somewhere). It may also be worth notifying the HFEA (or asking your clinic to) to raise a flag if any other patients are thinking of sending embryos to this clinic.


Fingers crossed for this cycle. We've had a few clients over the years with miracle surrogacy babies from a single last embryo....


Natalie


----------



## Chappy1550 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for all your support and help here. 
Update: I retrieved all the paperwork from the uk clinic and courier and sent them to the clinic in Thailand to prove the embryos did make it out. They are now looking in their tank but the doctor said that he's doubtful that he will find them as he has no paperwork at his clinic to show they arrived with the one embryo (which by the way is a morula so unlikely to work). So I'm going to assume they are gone (heavens forbid they get used at some point for some other IP- I'm trying not to think of that) I assume the clinic mislabeled them so they will never be found. This clinic works with tons of surrogacy agency's and it's mass chaos when you go there- people everywhere and all run by one guy. I suppose with just the numbers, it's inevitable something like this could happen. Really disappointing. 
So currently we are at Serum in Greece and they are going to try to retrieve an egg from a natural cycle. They will try now and again in 2 months. So you are right about there being clinics that can do natural cycles. I hope I get something as my follicle count is down by half from a year ago. I'm sitting in the waiting room right now. They will attempt egg collection in 2 days, fertilise it and hopefully grow it to blasto. Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

That's a shocking thing to happen? I'm so sorry.   


I wish you lots of luck with collecting a good strong healthy egg. Best wishes.
Xxxxx


----------

